# Nalu's 125 Up and running :) (56K Warning)



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

1cm is bad. You need to re level it. Is the set up sitting on the slab? Or is it hollow underneath. In any case check to make sure your floor is solid underneath and then relevel... your stand is plenty strong. A 2x4 can take a lot of weight lengthwise


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeffww said:


> 1cm is bad. You need to re level it. Is the set up sitting on the slab? Or is it hollow underneath. In any case check to make sure your floor is solid underneath and then relevel... your stand is plenty strong. A 2x4 can take a lot of weight lengthwise


Yea, I know 2x4s are really strong, but I just wanted to have another opinion.
Its sitting on the concrete slab. Its the concrete slab that slopes 1 cm over 6 feet... Maybe I can put some cork tiles under it.


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Very nice start so far. I noticed that you live in Ksaw... I'm in Woodstock =). Are you going to the Atlanta fish auction on the 25th?


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

aXio said:


> Very nice start so far. I noticed that you live in Ksaw... I'm in Woodstock =). Are you going to the Atlanta fish auction on the 25th?


Thx, Yes I'm going to the auction, looking already forward to it for months 
Are you on AAAA (Atlanta Area Aqua Association Forum)? If you are not, you have to join


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Today's progress, went to pick up Black diamond blasting sand. Bought 6 bags... 4 to much, I really tought that I needed 6, when I filled up my 40 breeder I used almost the same amount of sand, weird.

Picks of the progress: I decided to do a dry start for the HC to grow in nicely before I fill up the tank, So I didn't see a reason to waste my time to make MTS. 

Bought 2 bags of Top soil and 1 bag of Miracle Gro Organic.

Potash + crunched coral;

hmm weard, Tinypic doesn't work...


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

So I signed up for photobucket  seems like this is easier... should have find this years ago, lol.

so Potash + Crunched Coral:









Layer of Miracle Gro Organic;









Layer of Top soil on top of the Miracle Gro Organic;









Cap of Diamond Blasting sand;









And filling it up, ready for dry start method;









Hopefully those are the last boring pictures.

I hope tomorrow the HC will be here. Thank you *Sampster5000*!! 
I also expect a CFS 700 in the mail tomorrow.

Cant wait to start planting the HC


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

looks pretty cool! I think you should fence off the walk thru for the cat or the cat may be doing a little fishing while nobodies home and a few of those discus might mysteriously disappear!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I had to laugh at the second pic with the cat in it...they really can contort themselves when they want something! It's a beauty - is it a Bengal?
I'm curious about your choice of substrate, since I'm getting ready to set up more tanks. I used MGOCPS in a 55 - have you used the Garden Soil and topsoil combo before? I was under the impression that the Potting Soil was preferred over the garden soil. I like the idea of adding plain top soil - how has that worked for you?


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

ibmikmaq said:


> looks pretty cool! I think you should fence off the walk thru for the cat or the cat may be doing a little fishing while nobodies home and a few of those discus might mysteriously disappear!


Lol, Before I moved I had a 75 gallon and she would always jump on the tank and go for a swim. She is not interested in the fish other than watching them. She is more fascinated by the water, lol. 

I think I will let the stairs open for now, until I see naughty behavior.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I had to laugh at the second pic with the cat in it...they really can contort themselves when they want something! It's a beauty - is it a Bengal?
> I'm curious about your choice of substrate, since I'm getting ready to set up more tanks. I used MGOCPS in a 55 - have you used the Garden Soil and topsoil combo before? I was under the impression that the Potting Soil was preferred over the garden soil. I like the idea of adding plain top soil - how has that worked for you?


Haha, yeah she is a Bengal, awesome wild behavior. She is a full time job, lol

Well, Its the first time I try Miracle gro and Top soil in combination, Heck I never just poured top soil in a tank, I always made MTS. 
I decided to do this after I read some things around the forum, and the Walstad method... I think this should work, and I will do a dry start for over a month, so actually is almost the same as making MTS. 

I ordered the CFS 700 with the UV bulb in it, if something goes wrong with algae or green water, I can fix it fast  hopefully.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Subscribed!


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

I am definately curious on how this Dry start method will work by just adding miracle grow and top soil in tank because I am starting my 300 gallon as soon as my extension is done and I was planning on doing the the dry start method myself and already made a 5 gallon bucket full of MTS but definately need to make more so if this works then I can just do the same.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice work so far. I have a feeling this is going to be a really nice tank. Keep us posted please.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Today the HC arrived, after 4 days in the mail it still looked pretty good. 
Sampster5000 also putted some dwarf hair grass in it, thank you 

Also my CFS700 arrived, when I opened the package, I noticed glass on top of the lid... was already thinking, this is not a good sign... As I opened the filter and took out some of the media, I saw right away that the UV bulb was broken...  . 

Here are pics of the planted HC and DHG.





































little question, is a temp of 85F high in the tank? 
also i couldn't find 6500K CFL bulbs at home depot and bought daylights 5000K. Are those bulbs ok or should I try to find 6500K's? 

Thx


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

that k temp is fine. Those lights will create a lot of heat though. What lighting do you plan on using eventually, or are these the lights you will keep?


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

rickztahone said:


> that k temp is fine. Those lights will create a lot of heat though. What lighting do you plan on using eventually, or are these the lights you will keep?


I will use my odyssea 4x 54w T5HO fixture when I flood the aquarium. I just didn't break down my 75 yet and have a lot of high light and co2 plants in there. Thats why I use those light right now.

Is 85F to warm? I can always make a frame inside the tank thats lower so the lamps won't be covered anymore.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Glad to see the plants arrived well. These particular HC and DHG went through a dry start for many months so they are used to it Lol. Make sure that you keep the soil filled with water and mist at least every 1-2 days. Keep a good seal on the top so that all CO2will stay inside. I recommend mixing a small amount of ferts into your misting bottle. 

Dont worry about the temp. Its going to be hot since you are not allowing air flow in and out of the tank to the room. My 5.5 gallon got HOT during the dry start. 

Dont worry about the kelvin temperature. I grew mine under 10,000k and 6500K but as long as you stay at 10,000 or under you'll be good.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

sampster5000 said:


> Glad to see the plants arrived well. These particular HC and DHG went through a dry start for many months so they are used to it Lol. Make sure that you keep the soil filled with water and mist at least every 1-2 days. Keep a good seal on the top so that all CO2will stay inside. I recommend mixing a small amount of ferts into your misting bottle.
> 
> Dont worry about the temp. Its going to be hot since you are not allowing air flow in and out of the tank to the room. My 5.5 gallon got HOT during the dry start.
> 
> Dont worry about the kelvin temperature. I grew mine under 10,000k and 6500K but as long as you stay at 10,000 or under you'll be good.


Thank you for the advice, and again thank you for the plants  
I won't use any ferts in my water to spray with, just because there is enough soil in the tank that will give off enough nutrients. Am I correct? I poured a little bit of Excell in the spray bottle. 

Ok about the temp, and the bulbs, thats a trouble less


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Pics of the broken CFS 700.
The lid with the broken glass on top... weird.









The broken UV bulb inside the filter, was so disappointed... 









The filter









Should I ask for a new one or should I ask for a replacement bulb?
Is the powder inside the UV bulb dangerous or whatever is inside a UV bulb. I just set the filter at the side from the moment I saw the bulb was broken.


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

I'm a member =) I used to go to the meetings at first but I haven't been in a yr or so. I do my best to make the auctions. I didn't go last year but I went the 2 before that.

What kind of discus are u planning? And are u part of the Southeast Discus Enthusiasts? It's kind of part of AAAA. But they have separate meetings. I've been to 2 of them. The have a section on Simply Discus



nalu86 said:


> Thx, Yes I'm going to the auction, looking already forward to it for months
> Are you on AAAA (Atlanta Area Aqua Association Forum)? If you are not, you have to join


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

nalu86 said:


> Pics of the broken CFS 700.
> The lid with the broken glass on top... weird.
> 
> 
> ...


UV bulbs are chock full of mercury. I can actually see liquid mercury droplets on the inside of my bulbs.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

For sure get a new one if its broken.

You wont need seachems excel in your spray mix. You will have plenty of CO2 from covering the top. I do not know what is in your soil but I used macros (NPK) in my mix as there are mainly trace elements in the soil I used.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

aXio said:


> I'm a member =) I used to go to the meetings at first but I haven't been in a yr or so. I do my best to make the auctions. I didn't go last year but I went the 2 before that.
> 
> What kind of discus are u planning? And are u part of the Southeast Discus Enthusiasts? It's kind of part of AAAA. But they have separate meetings. I've been to 2 of them. The have a section on Simply Discus


I'm not a part of Southeast Discus, but maybe in the future. I should check out the section at SD. 

I have no Idea what Discus I will keep, It will probably be fry from Bugman. Depends what he has on hands, it will probably be one of them, or mixed: Penang eruption, Leopard, Albino San Merah or Red Cove.
W'll see what the future brings.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

sampster5000 said:


> For sure get a new one if its broken.
> 
> You wont need seachems excel in your spray mix. You will have plenty of CO2 from covering the top. I do not know what is in your soil but I used macros (NPK) in my mix as there are mainly trace elements in the soil I used.


Yeah, I asked for a new one. I also saw the glas tube protection thing for the bulb is broken...

I will order some macros very soon then. Who has the best deal on them, actually never used ferts in my tanks... They always do good with just the soil and co2. Maybe had a little bit stunted growths, but I could live with that, but now its time to do it perfect


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeffww said:


> UV bulbs are chock full of mercury. I can actually see liquid mercury droplets on the inside of my bulbs.


Ok I washed my hands really well after the cleanup , thx.


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> I'm not a part of Southeast Discus, but maybe in the future. I should check out the section at SD.
> 
> I have no Idea what Discus I will keep, It will probably be fry from Bugman. Depends what he has on hands, it will probably be one of them, or mixed: Penang eruption, Leopard, Albino San Merah or Red Cove.
> W'll see what the future brings.


Larry is the man =) I buy his freeze dried black worms all the time. I think some of my discus are from him as well. Either way he has great fish.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

aXio said:


> Larry is the man =) I buy his freeze dried black worms all the time. I think some of my discus are from him as well. Either way he has great fish.


Yes, Larry is awesome!!, he was the guy who first helped me out with my GBR fry, I posted an add on C-list and he replied on the fry, told me how to keep them alive and give me advice, also he referred me to PT and AAAA : D

BTW you should start a journal, or post your tank, I'm really interested!!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

1 thing I would be careful with on the hanging lights , is to make sure they are NOT getting the glass of the tank hot by resting on the glass itself! I POPPED a tank a long time ago by letting a lamp rest on the side pane on the tank, and when I went to mist the reptiles that were in the tank I heard a POP and looked from the outside, and the tank had cracks from the top to the bottom!!!! I almost threw up! It was a brand new custom order tank that fit in a Treasure Chest type stand!!! SO that lesson cost me $200! 

So be careful!!!
Drew


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> Thank you for the advice, and again thank you for the plants
> I won't use any ferts in my water to spray with, just because there is enough soil in the tank that will give off enough nutrients. Am I correct? I poured a little bit of Excell in the spray bottle.
> 
> Ok about the temp, and the bulbs, thats a trouble less


First off, congrats on those HCs and DHG! I can tell its a lot considering its filling a 120G : )

From my own experience, excel in the spray bottle works wonders. For the 1st month my DSM was sluggish and wasn't green at at. My bf added in 5ml into our 1L spray bottle and sprayed our emersed plants every other day. Sometimes every 3 days. Even at that rate, we have much better, stronger growth and the leaves are much healthier and greener. I must say I am impressed with excel's help.

As for the color temp, highest at HD is 5000K. If you want 6500K, go to Lowes, they have tons of those and are pretty cheap. Nevertheless, with HC, I think the closer you get to daylight the more growth you'll get and that should be right around 5000K.

Good luck!

PS: For those "puddles", pipette as much out as you can. The key would be "dry" but moist, hence DSM. If its a puddle, chances are the HC will not grow as much there. That is all from my 2 month experience so far with emersed in a nutshell for you :biggrin:


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

When the tanks up and running youll need the 6500 0r 6700s for best results


----------



## Tbakes (Mar 16, 2011)

Just a cautionary note - in the pics of the under-stand plumbing, it looks like you connected vinyl tubing and hoseclamps on the outside of the bulk head fittings? Are the hose-barb styled bulkheads installed backward - nut in the tank - or is the tubing on the threaded steam? If the latter, I wouldn't be able to sleep or go on vacation...


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Tbakes said:


> Just a cautionary note - in the pics of the under-stand plumbing, it looks like you connected vinyl tubing and hoseclamps on the outside of the bulk head fittings? Are the hose-barb styled bulkheads installed backward - nut in the tank - or is the tubing on the threaded steam? If the latter, I wouldn't be able to sleep or go on vacation...


Nut under the glass. I think thats the way to connect to a bulkhead. normally they are meant to use vinyl tubing all the way, bt I decided to go PVC tubing. 
Did I do something wrong?


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

they call me bruce said:


> When the tanks up and running youll need the 6500 0r 6700s for best results


I have 1 giesemann around 8000K, 1 coralife 6700K and 2x 10 000K in my T5HO fixture


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> First off, congrats on those HCs and DHG! I can tell its a lot considering its filling a 120G : )
> 
> From my own experience, excel in the spray bottle works wonders. For the 1st month my DSM was sluggish and wasn't green at at. My bf added in 5ml into our 1L spray bottle and sprayed our emersed plants every other day. Sometimes every 3 days. Even at that rate, we have much better, stronger growth and the leaves are much healthier and greener. I must say I am impressed with excel's help.
> 
> ...



Ok so I don't have to get 6500Ks. 

Every day I try to suck out the puddles, but the next day the are back. 
I think maybe the dirt is sinking every day a little.


----------



## Tbakes (Mar 16, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> Nut under the glass. I think thats the way to connect to a bulkhead. normally they are meant to use vinyl tubing all the way, bt I decided to go PVC tubing.
> Did I do something wrong?


Yes. Standard bulkheads are designed to have PVC pipe glued (or screwed if threaded) into the INSIDE diameter of the bulkhead. 

Do a google image search and you'll turn up many pics showing the correct way to plumb a tank with bulkheads.

Sorry to be negative - I do think your concept will be great! I just don't want you to have an unfortunate flood or a slow leak that ruins that beautiful hardwood floor.

-Tony


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Those were the bulkheads with the tank.
The bulkheads have a neck to attach vinyl tubing and a hose clamp. I didn't just put vinyl tubing over the screwtreat, if that is what you are concerned about?


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

So today I went to my first fish auction  Organized by Atlanta Area Aquarium Association. Waaw, all those people there, didn't expect that many... Well I bought couple of corys: 4 Scunks, 4 Pandas and 3 Reticulatus. Also I bought 35 Harlequin Rasboras and CRS. All the fish are in QT and hopefully everything goes well (have 2 20gallons up as Q tank so I think it will be  ) It was fun bidding on fish and meeting people who are as interested in the aqua hobby as I am.

EDIT: 45 Rasboras. 2 were dead already when I came home, but the rest is doing great/ fine (we will see in the morning  )
EDIT: CRS is Crystal Red Shrimp, right? The one I bought were Cherry Shrimp, its my first time shrimp so have to start somewhere.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the fish and CRS, BTW the bulbs you have in your fixture now will work great.


----------



## Tbakes (Mar 16, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> Those were the bulkheads with the tank.
> The bulkheads have a neck to attach vinyl tubing and a hose clamp. I didn't just put vinyl tubing over the screwtreat, if that is what you are concerned about?


Ok - great. I was wrong about the setup if that is the case that there is a barb-type fitting on the end. From the photos, it looked like the vinyl tubing was attached directly over the threaded stem of the bulkhead.

Good luck with the rest of your setup!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Tbakes said:


> Ok - great. I was wrong about the setup if that is the case that there is a barb-type fitting on the end. From the photos, it looked like the vinyl tubing was attached directly over the threaded stem of the bulkhead.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of your setup!


My bad, I didn't really understand what you were saying.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

And here are some pics of today

New QT tanks in office: 




































RCS tank 5.5 Chi:




























Harlequin Rasboras:



















Corys (impossible to take pics of):





























And some pic of the 125:
Left








Middle 








Right


















HC starts melting little bit, but I can see new growth also. Anything I should consider to do against the melting?


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

So how did you do at the auction yesterday? I managed to walk away with 9 beautiful new discus and some bristle noses. I told myself I wouldn't get more discus... but me and my girlfriend just couldn't resist. So we got 6 of Bugman's Diamond Blue SSs and 3 of Chad's albinos. 

*rubs hands together*


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

aXio said:


> So how did you do at the auction yesterday? I managed to walk away with 9 beautiful new discus and some bristle noses. I told myself I wouldn't get more discus... but me and my girlfriend just couldn't resist. So we got 6 of Bugman's Diamond Blue SSs and 3 of Chad's albinos.
> 
> *rubs hands together*


Awesome, I was thinking to get discus already, but I didn't set up my 75 bare bottom yet. Did you do a good deal on them?

I got almost all the corys (skunks, pandas and Reticulatus) except for the albinos  got 45 Harlequin Rasboras and 15- 20 RCS.

Met Bugman and talked about his discus. I will buy my discus from hem in the future. Nice guy, wish to see his Discus room pretty soon


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> Awesome, I was thinking to get discus already, but I didn't set up my 75 bare bottom yet. Did you do a good deal on them?
> 
> I got almost all the corys (skunks, pandas and Reticulatus) except for the albinos  got 45 Harlequin Rasboras and 15- 20 RCS.
> 
> Met Bugman and talked about his discus. I will buy my discus from hem in the future. Nice guy, wish to see his Discus room pretty soon


I got 2 bags of 3x Diamond SS Discus for 45$ and I got the bag of 3 Albinos for 40$. 

Yeah Bugman is a great guy! His fish room is amazing. He has wild discus too! You should meet Chad as well. I like to deal with both of them. They usually have different things in stock. And both charge about the same.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Seems like the HC starts to grow and spread out a little.
Has a lot of dead leaves, but the green is taking over again  

Some of the DHG has mold on it... what should I do about this?

I started injecting CO2 with my sodastream (the co2 thing to make soda) Is this a good thing?


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Tought this is a cool picture of one of my berried shrimp.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Some new pics of today, you can see a lot of new growth and it starts spreading out a little bit. I'm so happy that the dry start method works out so well. 
I also planted some water sprite and Hygrophila corymbosa 'siamensis' to see how they would do, and the other pot is Basil (for the kitchen).

Right side:









Middle:

























left side:









and here is my new kitty, He is a Yellow/ Orange F7 Savannah kitten:


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Yay for a good picture update. Looking good.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

aXio said:


> Yay for a good picture update. Looking good.


Its to bad I can't really show nice pictures... 
I mean, like a real tank settling in, but yeah, its waiting waiting and more waiting until the HC covers the whole foreground.

I hate waiting, but I won't give up


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

You have progress and that is good.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

And this is how it looks like today.
Nothing much changed after almost a month.










































Blyxa japonica waiting to be planted


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I would pull all the HC out and cut into 1/2" squares and replant. Should fill in faster and much more even for you, also water may be a tad high as it is puddling in one of those pictures.

Craig


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Craigthor said:


> I would pull all the HC out and cut into 1/2" squares and replant. Should fill in faster and much more even for you, also water may be a tad high as it is puddling in one of those pictures.
> 
> Craig


You think I should do that? maybe i should do it with 1 side of the tank and leave the other side.

Every day I suck the puddle up with a turkey buster, but every morning its back. 
Where the water is in a puddle, I made a hole there so I can suck the water better out. the water is every where else under the substrate.

Maybe I should order some nutrients, what should I buy? In the futur I would like to EI dose, did already research on it, but would like to know witch dry ferts I actually need.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

nalu86 said:


> You think I should do that? maybe i should do it with 1 side of the tank and leave the other side.
> 
> Every day I suck the puddle up with a turkey buster, but every morning its back.
> Where the water is in a puddle, I made a hole there so I can suck the water better out. the water is every where else under the substrate.
> ...


Pull it and replant, for the best growth the smaller the piece the more evenly it will fill in.

For dry ferts you should look into: KNO3, K2SO4, KH2PO4, CSM+B are the basic ones.

Craig


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'd fill it and get to planting, you have more patients than I, there is no way I could try the DSM and wait a month, besides your losing other plants that are getting fried and the Blyxa is looking poor.

I would order all the ferts you need at the same time, order what Craig suggested but add some Iron or you'll need to pay shipping on a single item later and the ferts are cheap mostly.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Are your intakes just capped for now so no dirt and debris gets in there, and are you going to leave the filter outlets high or are they just keeping out dirt as well. I'm trying to figure out the method behind your madness.

BTW I see folks doing the DSM with puddles all over the place, it shouldn't be a big deal. I would think it's more important to keep up the humidity and make sure your misting things so they don't dry out.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

150EH said:


> I'd fill it and get to planting, you have more patients than I, there is no way I could try the DSM and wait a month, besides your losing other plants that are getting fried and the Blyxa is looking poor.
> 
> I would order all the ferts you need at the same time, order what Craig suggested but add some Iron or you'll need to pay shipping on a single item later and the ferts are cheap mostly.


I think I have a lot of patience  
Actually, I'm not in a hurry for filling this tank. I just setted up another 75 in the garage and a 20 that I am busy with today. I just want to do this tank perfect... or as perfect as I can make it.

Those plants in there are just test subjects  the stem kind of died, but the roots are doing good and have new growth at the roots.

I know the Blyxa is getting sad. I don't really know what to do with it.
maybe i can plant it in the 20 gallon and inject co2? for now?

I was planning to order Iron too, thx


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

150EH said:


> Are your intakes just capped for now so no dirt and debris gets in there, and are you going to leave the filter outlets high or are they just keeping out dirt as well. I'm trying to figure out the method behind your madness.
> 
> BTW I see folks doing the DSM with puddles all over the place, it shouldn't be a big deal. I would think it's more important to keep up the humidity and make sure your misting things so they don't dry out.


I have no idea what I'm going to do with the inlets and outlets...?
What would be the best way to handle this?


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

I would just fill it! The whole idea in doing dry start method is getting a good root growth! Most of the top growth is going to melt after filling anyways! I think it would fill in nice after water is in! But it would have been nice spredding it more in small pieces in the beginning! On my 300 gallon I am going to start off with the DSM but only go one month thEn fill! 
I am so looking forward to seeing he discuss!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

ibmikmaq said:


> I would just fill it! The whole idea in doing dry start method is getting a good root growth! Most of the top growth is going to melt after filling anyways! I think it would fill in nice after water is in! But it would have been nice spredding it more in small pieces in the beginning! On my 300 gallon I am going to start off with the DSM but only go one month thEn fill!
> I am so looking forward to seeing he discuss!


I have a lot of patience, my friend  And I will cut them in smaller parts and replant. So I guess I'm good for another month, lol

Do you have a journal on the 300? would love to see that.

And for the discus, they probably still have to be born, The will be around dime, quarter size when I will get them, have a 75 gallon outgrow in the garage, so it will probably take 1 year before there will be Discus in my tank.  I know I have patience


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Moved some of my fish form my 75 gallon, thats still in my old house over to the 75 gallon that I setted up the last days in the garage.
The 75 in the garage is that one I derimmed 8 months ago. Tank is still going strong without braces.

































Can anybody identify this cory, its wild caught, but I forgot the name;

















I also noticed some breeding behavior with the Harlequin Rasboras.
Here is a video:
http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee382/Nalu86/?action=view&current=MOV03018.mp4
http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee382/Nalu86/?action=view&current=MOV03019.mp4

And here is the HC that I cut into smaller pieces, hopefully it grows in faster now.


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Are those 2x4 helping support your tank now that's it's rimless. Or is it free standing? I've always liked the rimless look but have worried about tank strength


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

aXio said:


> Are those 2x4 helping support your tank now that's it's rimless. Or is it free standing? I've always liked the rimless look but have worried about tank strength


Nope, its not supporting. its like half an inch from the glass.
Its to bad that 2x4 is there, but its that or nothing, lol.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

I was bored today and because I didn't see any growth or almost no growth, I decided to take all the substrate and soil out (also because I read the fact sheet from MGOC Garden Soil and it seems like it will be toxic and dangerous for fish) So I filled it back up with MGOC Potting soil and Top soil, and a thinner layer of Diamond sand. 

I replanted some of the HC and DHG in the substrate, others I replanted straight in MTS, Hopefully it will grow better now, wll see. 



















Left HC









Right HC









and now again WAITING  lol


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Waiting's the first step to anything...


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Kinda sucks that you had to take out all the soil and redo it all, but hopefully it will start growing for you better now. =) I finally posted pictures for you of the little ones I got from Larry and Chad on my thread.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

aXio said:


> Kinda sucks that you had to take out all the soil and redo it all, but hopefully it will start growing for you better now. =) I finally posted pictures for you of the little ones I got from Larry and Chad on my thread.


Oh, I didn't mind, I like to play in the dirt, lol.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yesterday I got 12 P Blue Anges (thx to Buggman). 

here are some pics of them:















































I have a Lost GBR in the fry tank. 









I had a pair of GBR's with fry in a 20H. I tried them to raise the fry, but after 8 days only 10 or so fry left. Next time I will remove the fry.



















Here is the fish shelf in the garage, almost completed.










And I found a mushroom growing in the emmersed setup... lol



















Anybody know if I should remove it before it drops seed?


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Very nice angels. Larry has some good fish. Nice rack you have there.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

aXio said:


> Very nice angels. Larry has some good fish. Nice rack you have there.


Thx 

How are the discus? are they Growing nicely?


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> Thx
> 
> How are the discus? are they Growing nicely?


Ya I've lost 2 of the albinos. Not really sure why. They seemed perfectly fine. They died about a week apart. Checked my water and everything is perfect. Granted I did get them very very small compared to the 6 from larry, dime size. So I'm down to 7. But the 7 that are left are doing amazing. Growing really fast too. about an 1' and half now in size. All of the ones i got from Larry are still here and going strong. Eating like crazy.

What do you plan doing with the angels?


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

aXio said:


> Ya I've lost 2 of the albinos. Not really sure why. They seemed perfectly fine. They died about a week apart. Checked my water and everything is perfect. Granted I did get them very very small compared to the 6 from larry, dime size. So I'm down to 7. But the 7 that are left are doing amazing. Growing really fast too. about an 1' and half now in size. All of the ones i got from Larry are still here and going strong. Eating like crazy.
> 
> What do you plan doing with the angels?


That sucks...  
Larry told me he does daily 50%(morning) and 90% (evening) water change on his fry. How is your WC system? 
You should have tried too keep both batches separately, its possible the small ones didn't get enough food or so.

The Angels will be in the 40 breeder until I start up the 125. When the 75 is empty they will go in there until they are adults. 
When Adults, I hope some pair off (I never bred Angels and seems cool) if I get 2 pairs I will keep the pairs in a 20 high and see what they do. All the other ones will go into my 125. 
In the mean time I will get juvies discus from Larry and raise them in a second 75. When the discus are adults (after a year/ year half, they will go into the 125 and the Angels will go or maybe I will keep some in a tank in the garage (or maybe I will set up another 75 in the living room, but I don't think the wife will be happy with that, lol). 

That's kind of the plan, the Angels are kind of the ditchfish to fill up the 125 until the discus are ready 

What are you planning to do with your discus? You're looking to get a bigger tank?


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

I don't think getting enough food was the problem with the little ones. They were eating like crazy. More eager to get at the food then the bigger ones from Larry. And the size difference wasn't all that big. The one albino i have left is almost as big as the smallest one I have from Larry now. I do 50% in the morning and about 60-75% in the evenings. Ya I will be getting a bigger tank. Probably something around 125 gallons. I'm going to attempt to put the 7 little ones I have now in with my big Fire Red from my 55 gallon. Oh and let me know if you will be looking to get rid of any of your angels pairs once you get your discus in.

I'm starting my new job at "Marine Fish and Reef" off Johnson Ferry. You should come by some time =)


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

That species of cory is Corydoras reticulatus...my favorite.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> That species of cory is Corydoras reticulatus...my favorite.


Thx.

They are very shy. I think they were wild caught.
I got them at an auction and the label said: from Creek at Mazan.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Angels grew
DHG grew and spreads
HC melts and grows back...

Will wait couple more months to fill it, lol


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

one month later:




























10 gallon HC and DHG (filled Jan 1):





































Angels:




























GBR fry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice looking fry, and I love the Angels. No need to get rid of them when you get your Discus, LOTS of people keep them together. You would still have room for quite a few Discus in there. That would be a pretty sweet tank, IMO. Can't wait to see pics after you stock it. I'll have to follow that thread as well Thanks for linking to this through your original thread. I read through it the other day and was curious to how your experiment came along. Glad to see it was a success. Now lets see how many people start de-rimming their bigger tanks:hihi: Good job, and thanks for the updates.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you, Tony.

I wonder if people would put them in there living rooms, I don't really would risk it, but I don't really think there is a big risk. Its sitting in my rack for 4-5 months now, and I didn't notice a problem. 

My Regulator and T5ho bulbs came in today (1 was broken but got a refund already).

I called local to see how much a c02 tank would cost, was 100 filled for a 5LB, 150 filled for a 10LB and a 20LB for 200... Little bit to expensive. (rounded the numbers up)

Ordered a 7LB tank (the long, small one) from e bay for 40 something shipped. That tank will pull me trough the first months until I find a 20LB local on CL for cheap(er).

*Bought a 20LB and canceled that 7LB tank.*


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

After months of waiting, its filled


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

waiting for new SD card.


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

How is the tank doing?


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

aXio said:


> How is the tank doing?


I had to trim already  
Waiting for my SD card, hopefully its here tomorrow.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Some new pics:

Yesterday:










Today (1/22/2012):
































































Side tank shot










Thx for watching!!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Some Angelfish pics, I will probably add them to the tank on sunday.




























They became so Beautiful


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Thank is looking amazing nalu. I love what your doing with the wood and anubias. Are you not worried about algae on the anubias being that close to the lighting? Either way the tank is filling in very nicely so far. Once you get CO2 on that baby it will be amazing.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

aXio said:


> Thank is looking amazing nalu. I love what your doing with the wood and anubias. Are you not worried about algae on the anubias being that close to the lighting? Either way the tank is filling in very nicely so far. Once you get CO2 on that baby it will be amazing.



Thanks, didn't think about algae on the anubias yet, w'll see what happens.

Co2 is blasting already  drop checker is nice limegreen.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is my Filter/ Co2/ Heater spot in the garage.










And my inline heater:


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Christ that's a crazy plumbing system! take it you did saltwater at some point? haha..well either way dude keep up the great work! everything is looking great! ha I gota say you have WAY MORE patience than I do! I could never let stuff grow for that long before adding it to the tank or filling it up with water! hehe..cant wait to see more when it arrives!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

sketch804 said:


> Christ that's a crazy plumbing system! take it you did saltwater at some point? haha..well either way dude keep up the great work! everything is looking great! ha I gota say you have WAY MORE patience than I do! I could never let stuff grow for that long before adding it to the tank or filling it up with water! hehe..cant wait to see more when it arrives!



Haha, never did saltwater, I just wanted to have all the water hazards out of the living room, so it doesn't harm my new wood floors  I layed them myself and don't want to do it a second time.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice setup you have there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Man, that tank is filling in great! Good job, man, and great job on the equipment area. It is SOOO much nicer and organized then mine I'll have to work on that some day now that I see how it should look:hihi: Excellent job, and awesome updates and pics. Thanks much.


----------



## msharper (Aug 19, 2011)

Your stand looks plenty strong but I just want to point out that your center brace is supported by only the screws.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

msharper said:


> Your stand looks plenty strong but I just want to point out that your center brace is supported by only the screws.


I think its fine. The 2 center braces don't do anything anyways. 
There are also screws from up in there. 

I noticed that I have some Nitrite... Did 3, 50% water changes in the last 24h. Happily it goes fast, 20-25 min and done. 
I don't think it harms a lot with my PH being around 6 but anyways its at 0 now.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Update*

2/12/2012

125











10


































GBR fry


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I need a female for my lonely male.
Looks nice, I really like the slope.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

SlammedDC2 said:


> I need a female for my lonely male.
> Looks nice, I really like the slope.


I don't think shipping is worth 1 fish.  
If you really want it, I could send you 3 and hope one survives the shipping. (never done that before)


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

I really like the layout of the tank Nalu. It's filling in nicely. I especially like the wood placement. But I think that sword is taking over a bit eh? =)


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

aXio said:


> I really like the layout of the tank Nalu. It's filling in nicely. I especially like the wood placement. But I think that sword is taking over a bit eh? =)


Thank you aXio  
The swords were put in to catch nutrient spikes same with the Hygro and Sprite. So they will go in here and couple of months. Would you like them for the store?


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

*New pics: 02/18/12*

Update, I added 6 of my P Blue Angels to the tank :bounce:
They look awesome in there.

FTS:






















































My jungle 10 gallon shrimp and CPD tank










And the GBR fry


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Tank is looking awesome! Very natural looking. 

Not to be a pest but I want to derim my 55 and was wondering what you used to cut the rim off your 75¿


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

kwheeler91 said:


> Tank is looking awesome! Very natural looking.
> 
> Not to be a pest but I want to derim my 55 and was wondering what you used to cut the rim off your 75¿


Thanks 

I used a dremel and a lot of razor blades. 
Be careful, don't cut yourself


----------



## thenameless (Dec 12, 2011)

beautiful tank, the angles are amazing, really like the wood placement...looks very natural. big ups for you mister!!!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

thenameless said:


> beautiful tank, the angles are amazing, really like the wood placement...looks very natural. big ups for you mister!!!


Thank you 

I don't really like the tank anymore, had a lot of algae (every kind). 
Thinking to redo the whole tank after the summer and make an Iwagumi style tank out of it with a lot of Shrimp and 200 CPD. I think that would look awesome.


----------



## thenameless (Dec 12, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I don't really like the tank anymore, had a lot of algae (every kind).
> Thinking to redo the whole tank after the summer and make an Iwagumi style tank out of it with a lot of Shrimp and 200 CPD. I think that would look awesome.


oh that sucks, but at least you triedroud:
thats why you are selling some of your fish??? just curious :hihi: if i had bigger tank i would buy those neons for sure,but my 20g and 10g won't allow me  wow that sounds like a great idea, cant wait to see pictures already haha:biggrin:


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm just downsizing a little. I have 50-60 GBR's and 5 extra Blue Angels in my tank in the garage, also those Neons and rasboras don't really fit in my tankdesign, I think. 
I may be looking into a big school 50 -100 or so rummynoses, before I redo the tank. 

The 6 Angels (3 pairs btw  ) in my 125 I will keep sertainly untill after the summer. I don't know from there on. I have 2 x 75 gal tanks that I can stock them in, I will probably breed a little with the pairs. 

I'm also looking into building a mudskipper paledarium. But also for the winter.


----------

